
Open Source Code Will Survive the Apocalypse in an Arctic Cave - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-11-13/microsoft-apocalypse-proofs-open-source-code-in-an-arctic-cave
======
ahmedtanjid
Obviously

